# Charismatic auxiliary Fi



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

It seems to me that Fi in auxiliary position has a charismatic effect. Whether the person has dominant Ne or dominant Se, Fi seems to give a magnetic quality to their personality. Not to say that ESTPs or ENTPs (with auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe) can't have attractive personalities, or that all ESFPs and ENFPs do; but in healthy ExFPs, when they're doing what they do at their best, they seem to draw people to themselves. They lead effectively by inspiring. When they feel comfortable in the spotlight, they shine. Even when they have others in mind, when what they're doing is for others, their focus is not on the others, on the audience, on the "we", as it seems to be for ExTPs, it seems more inner-directed.

In his biography, GK Chesterton described St Francis of Assisi (who I believe strongly was an ESFP) as like a harp played by the divine musician. This is the sort of dynamic I'm trying to describe about auxiliary Fi, whether it's in the way they do something artistic, the way they tell a story, the way they give a lecture, etc. I have several ExFP friends who, when they pick up a guitar, it's like a switch is flipped and they're suddenly "on", in entertainer mode. It's electrical. I know I don't work that way, and neither do many of my other musician friends, no matter how talented. As a prime example of this charismatic strength, St Francis was such a charismatic speaker that thousands of people literally dropped their careers and homes to become poor as dirt to be like him and seek what he had found, which was profound and indescribable and unearthly joy. Any person of any type can experience that kind of joy, but the way it is expressed in an ESFP is something rather unique and extremely attractive/charismatic. Auxiliary Fi.

This is just my own theory. Scientists don't necessarily agree. What do you think?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Fi doesn't exist in you if you are an ISTP, you have the inferior Fe which you can develop


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

^That's not what she was saying. She was talking about EFPs in general, not claiming that she's an EFP. If you had read her post a little closer than you did, you would also see that she even admitted that _she lacks this quality_ she describes the EFPs of having. Also, of course she has Fi, but it may not be particularly developed or be a function she really prefers calling to in favor for other functions, Fe, for example. 

And ltdlswmm, yes, I agree that well-developed EFPs are great at inspiring people this way. Compared to NFJs, I feel that EFPs are more authentic in how they inspire. They do because they really want to and care, not because they are expected to care. I am not saying NFJs don't care, but they they do it comes off as less genuine and sincere to me in comparison to the EFP. What can I say, I love the good ENFPs I have met. They are just so inspiring to watch because they don't give a damn. It's just beautiful to see, and it strangely enough makes you want to follow suite which of course is completely opposite of how Fi operates, but yes. 

I do think TPs can inspire, but the way they do so is clearly different. And between ENTP and ENFP, I do take ENFP inspiration any day, really.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

LeaT said:


> ^That's not what she was saying. She was talking about EFPs in general, not claiming that she's an EFP. If you had read her post a little closer than you did, you would also see that she even admitted that _she lacks this quality_ she describes the EFPs of having. Also, of course she has Fi, but it may not be particularly developed or be a function she really prefers calling to in favor for other functions, Fe, for example.
> 
> And ltdlswmm, yes, I agree that well-developed EFPs are great at inspiring people this way. Compared to NFJs, I feel that EFPs are more authentic in how they inspire. They do because they really want to and care, not because they are expected to care. I am not saying NFJs don't care, but they they do it comes off as less genuine and sincere to me in comparison to the EFP. What can I say, I love the good ENFPs I have met. They are just so inspiring to watch because they don't give a damn. It's just beautiful to see, and it strangely enough makes you want to follow suite which of course is completely opposite of how Fi operates, but yes.
> 
> I do think TPs can inspire, but the way they do so is clearly different. And between ENTP and ENFP, I do take ENFP inspiration any day, really.


Thanks for clarifying what the OP was saying. I also couldn't wrap my head around why Boolean11 saw it differently. I read it exactly the way you described it here. I couldn't see it any other way 

OP, NF's in general enjoy entertaining, not only other people also themselves. We find amusement and happiness seeing how simple things in life can change the dynamics in a group. I was at a small gathering not long ago that an ENFP friend brought a karaoke machine. I could see how some people were staring at her as if to say " are you kidding me ". Making snarky comments like `i hope she doesn`t expect me to be singing. Before the end of the night the ones who were taken back by the idea were the ones using it the most ; D. The ENFP didn't stop until she took them all out of their comfort zone, gently encouraging them. They all said before leaving it was the best time they ever had. I think NF`s have a way of showing people that it`s ok to be silly and have fun without taking themselves too seriously. I believe that`s what make these two types similar( EXFP ). We find joy in small things that create a dominoe effect with other people.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Thanks for clarifying what the OP was saying. I also couldn't wrap my head around why Boolean11 saw it differently. I read it exactly the way you described it here. I couldn't see it any other way
> 
> OP, NF's in general enjoy entertaining, not only other people also themselves. We find amusement and happiness seeing how simple things in life can change the dynamics in a group. I was at a small gathering not long ago that an ENFP friend brought a karaoke machine. I could see how some people were staring at her as if to say " are you kidding me ". Making snarky comments like `i hope she doesn`t expect me to be singing. Before the end of the night the ones who were taken back by the idea were the ones using it the most ; D. The ENFP didn't stop until she took them all out of their comfort zone, gently encouraging them. They all said before leaving it was the best time they ever had. I think NF`s have a way of showing people that it`s ok to be silly and have fun without taking themselves too seriously. I believe that`s what make these two types similar( EXFP ). We find joy in small things that create a dominoe effect with other people.


Definitely recognize this behavior with my ENFP friend and the way we interact with each other. She doesn't push like I feel Fe users can, although yes she can, but she doesn't push me. She can be abrasive in Te mode though, definitely, hah, like with the ISFP we both know that has a weird way of behaving, even for an Fi dom. They clash a lot about how to be, and my ENFP's Te usually takes over when they're together and feels the need to correct the ISFP of how to be like. Yeah, it's kind of lol-worthy. The ISFP gives in eventually, but there's always much resistance: "But I like it this way!". Just thinking about the last incident they had about nail polish (ISFP had never used it and ENFP went, but oh, I must teach you!) makes me facepalm and laugh at the same time.

I want to clarify though with that I think what's inspiring with Fi users in general is that they will use themselves to set an example to follow. They don't expect you to do something because they expect you to, but they will simply kind of do it by sharing their own passion of what they're doing.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

LeaT said:


> abrasive in Te mode though


Haha! A perfect way to describe my good ENFP friend when his Te and Si are engaged. I tell him every day I see him how obnoxious he is. (And he eats it up with a spoon.) But, seriously, he's been one of the most inspirational forces in my life (father/big brother figure), and has indeed taught me to enjoy life and not take things too seriously.



> I want to clarify though with that I think what's inspiring with Fi users in general is that they will use themselves to set an example to follow. They don't expect you to do something because they expect you to, but they will simply kind of do it by sharing their own passion of what they're doing.


Right on. My friend even told me something exactly along those lines a long time ago: "I can't lead, I can only inspire." (He's in a prominent position - a Franciscan friar, in fact - and lots of people look to him for advice and such.)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, ENFPs don't really care if you tell them they're obnoxious because they already know XD I find that Fi users tend to have a fairly good self-knowledge of themselves. I think it's just the way Fi operates that allows them to constantly reassess their external behavior with their internal values.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

LeaT said:


> Yeah, ENFPs don't really care if you tell them they're obnoxious because they already know XD I find that Fi users tend to have a fairly good self-knowledge of themselves. I think it's just the way Fi operates that allows them to constantly reassess their external behavior with their internal values.


You're not wrong there 



LeaT said:


> They are just so inspiring to watch because they don't give a damn.




Also not wrong here! XD (mostly)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Agelaius said:


> You're not wrong there
> 
> 
> 
> Also not wrong here! XD (mostly)


Aww, you has sadness panda?


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

LeaT said:


> Aww, you has sadness panda?


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

@ltldslwmn , I never understood this until now (and maybe I still don't understand it), but in my past people kind of find me... really carefree and such. At parties, I dance like no other and it almost comes from "no where". I mean, I've never taken a dance class beyond the preschool level. Dancing is very important (...like extremely) to me and no matter how many compliments I get, I am never really dancing just because that is what people expect of me (I mean, I dance while shopping for pete's sake ...people don't really want me to do that xD). I can never do that. I do like the compliments, but it's terrible when people expect something from you (I mean, I want to make people happy... but that means they have to judge me =/) I was born a dancer and no one can take that away from me. In fact, I dream of starting a program where people who never learned (or don't have the money to learn) the technicalities of dancing still learn how to be inspiring dancers.

People have said that I am a very "shiny" and bubbly and that I just emanate warmth that people find ...nice, I guess. This happened a lot in high school. I wouldn't say that I am confident (although people can think I am) ...I am just passionate and I know what fun really is. I could be walking around campus, and all of a sudden I'll throw a party inside of my head.

I don't know... I could be wrong.

I just know that life is happening right now and if people can't let its energy caress them, then I don't know what people are doing these days. Just a few days ago I had an chemistry exam that I know I failed, but it was still the happiest moment. You know why? It's because deep down in my heart, I know what it means to learn about the world. It's about learning with others (without an organization ...like college) and figuring things out on your own initiative, and we do that anyway; we don't need schooling. Instead of seeing the test as stressful, people should see it just a silly community event where we do stupid stuff together so we can all laugh and smile.

One of my ENFP friends was amazing too; even though she enjoyed community work more than I did she always did what she felt would be beautiful ...and it ended up being beautiful, although to her, it probably didn't matter what everyone else thought.

Even INFPs. My INFP friend knew how to bring out her shyer friend and helped her to develop a kind of lust for something in life.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

@pandamiga: Great post. It sounds like there is a charismatic quality to Fi, but maybe it's more obvious in ExFPs because it shows in what they extrovert. In Fi-doms it may be even stronger, just less, um, on display? Fascinating.

Now I'm sort of infatuated with Fi. I don't have a charismatic bone in my body. It's part of why I love snowboarding so much: it's the closest I'll ever get to being physically graceful, i.e. dancing. I can interact physically with my environment, but I don't have anything in me that just spontaneously moves itself. 

My ENFP friend works the same way as yours. I love that. ENFPs are awesome. And my IxFP friends are some of the only people I can spend hours with without feeling drained. I don't know how that works, but it does.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

It's their passion towards what they do. Fi users alway seem to do things they care and like. They are very passionate people that way. They feel very strongly and intensely about things, and this is what you see which is inspiring.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

LeaT said:


> It's their passion towards what they do. Fi users alway seem to do things they care and like. They are very passionate people that way. They feel very strongly and intensely about things, and this is what you see which is inspiring.


This is so true about the ESFP I admire. The first time I met him he talked a bit about the thing he loves most and it was like I could literally see his heart lit up. And that's precisely when he stole a piece of my mine. And it's one of the images I have now when I think of auxiliary Fi.

I wonder if the fact that he frequently turns up just to say hi and ask how I'm doing means that he cares about and likes me? A girl can hope.


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> This is so true about the ESFP I admire. The first time I met him he talked a bit about the thing he loves most and it was like I could literally see his heart lit up. And that's precisely when he stole a piece of my mine. And it's one of the images I have when I think of auxiliary Fi.
> 
> I wonder if the fact that he frequently turns up just to say hi and ask how I'm doing means that he cares about and likes me? A girl can hope.


Aww!!!! I'm seriously dying of cuteness right now. Like ...seriously xD

...Actually, I was about to type my thoughts ...but they might crush that adorable star of hope you have ....so.... I love you? xDDD 

*sigh* 

...These feels. Love is another topic that I shall develop a theory on!!!


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I think the "naturalness" of Fi is more of an Fi dominant thing from what I've seen IRL. I tend to think that aux. Fi looks more "forced" in a sense - a lot more actually, like these types are doing it more as a means-to-an-end than just for the sake of it from a process standpoint (it would be serving the dominant in some way most likely and sometimes the inferior as well). It definitely doesn't define these types to say they least, no matter what "abilities" and such they might have around it (which is irrelevant to type - that would be like saying that inferior T types suck at presenting arguments logically, which is not only untrue fundamentally (unless they actually just slip-up (which can be anyone), I mean, what would this mean otherwise?), but misappropriating the role of the functions in personality (your personality is not what you can come up with to get a good grade, for instance - that kind of thinking is way too general and can involve all of the functions working together at random, among other things). Often, the dominant function is one that can easily elude the person and take them by surprise (although the results are probably not even remotely surprising to the person's mental constitution, since they pretty much live it). I mean, frankly, aux. Fi might look more charismatic than dom. Fi, since people tend to be much less closed in by a persona around the aux. functions, so they might look less inhibited/overprotected, but then again, I don't think these types take the cake for naturalness and "justlikethat" reactivity from Fi (so much of this is probably unrelated to type as well). 

The dominant function on a large scale of general personality observation (non-MBTI characterization) is the main one that would probably be behind the adjectives people generate about people (with the inferior as a close 2nd). The auxes might get mixed into this dom/inferior characterization, but rarely do they define a person apart from the dom/inferior (like if you were to try to adjectivally describe a person from the perspective of their auxiliaries, there wouldn't be much to say other than maybe a few things you might literally see the person do or achieve). Jung thought these functions were very irrelevant to personality on their own.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

As an infp I will attest to everything said, I think because both enfp and esfp communicate with fi, which 
As an infp will say is a Powerful function, but with us and isfp it's used to take information in and come out via Ne and Se
Respectively, also they have a stronger Te function, so they're naturally more apt at exuding and communicating their Fi value
In a more clear and down-to-earth manner, where for us it's through writing,acting(jk Rowling and Johnny depp infps) and Beyoncé, Michael Jackson,Britney spears,Megan fox,Christina aguilera,Rihanna and dozens other performers are isfps.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd say that at home with loved ones infp or isfp match the other two, but the outer world is different


----------

